# Stihl FS250 won't restart



## tab_a (Jun 1, 2017)

New (cheap) carb, fuel lines/filter, primer bulb, air cleaner. From cold, with choke, fires-- maybe not easily-- but after 3-7 pulls. Then put on partial choke, and several more pulls later will generally start and run. Then choke off. 

But it idles too high and I can't get idle low enough to stop spinning head, without killing it. Once it dies, can't seem to get it started again until next day. Spark plug looked dry. Doesn't matter if I then choke it, partially choke it, keep pulling with throttle wide open, etc. Won't fire or start.

Should I keep looking at carb/tuning, or elsewhere? Coil (looks fun to get to)? Or?

Thanks!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Possible air leak?


----------



## tab_a (Jun 2, 2017)

Maybe--I don't know. Where? Do have new gaskets both sides of the carb. 

Thanks.


----------



## sawfun (Jun 2, 2017)

Try a new carb? My fs250 won't idle down consistently and has no air leak. I rebuilt the carb and the dealer I bought it from new did the same and it still has issues. I bought a new Zama for it but haven't had the time to install it yet.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Maybe go over things one more time, to make sure they are properly installed.

Years ago, I rebuilt a carb on a Honda m/c. Straight-forward procedure and no big deal. Or, so I thought. Bike would start but ran real crappy. Pulled the carb off again, tore it back down, and then put it back together.

As far as I can recall, I didn't find anything wrong. Put it back on the bike, fired it back up and it ran great.


----------



## woodlandcammies (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm not sure about the stihls but I had an echo with the same issue. Had a plastic base under the carb that had a hairline crack that I didn't see until I pull it off. Had a saw with the same issue.


----------

